# Corel Photo-Paint 8



## No Wonder User (May 25, 2007)

Knowledge Level: Intermediate
Problem: Software
Computer Type: Apple
Model: Power Mac G3
RAM: 65+
RAM Enhancer: Ram Doubler 2.x
OS Version: MacOS 8.5

Description:
I can't seem to either Save a file or use the Cut command in Corel Photo-Paint 8. It gives me the error message, "Cannot create backup file. Try saving file to a different name." If I choose the Save As command, it will do that with no problem. 

My husband suggested I check the scratch disk, so I did--but there's plenty of room there. I don't know what else to check. 

Is this a known problem? I couldn't find anything on Corel's website.


Send Attachments?


----------



## eric2006 (May 26, 2007)

I'd try to reset the preferences - go to <youruserhome>/library/preferences/com.corel.photopaint.plist (not sure what the preference file will be called, but it should be similar to that.

RAM could be an issue if you really have 65mb of it.


----------

